# VBS - Vectus Biosystems



## System (7 December 2015)

Vectus is a biotechnology company which has two asset categories - the VIP Mimetics Platform and Accugen.

*1. VIP Mimetics Platform:*

Comprises compounds that are developed to resemble the active components of a naturally occurring peptide.  Specific assets within the platform are:

(a) The lead drug candidate VB0004, which has in pre-clinical trials been shown to 

• slow down and, reverse the advance of fibrosis and 
• reduce systolic blood pressure.

Vectus intends to develop this drug candidate with further pre-clinical testing.  If sufficient funding is raised under the offer, Vectus intends to also undertake Phase I/IIa Human Clinical Trials.

(b) Vectus has 3 Orphan Drug candidates, known as "A32", "P5" and "P26" that, based on results from pre-clinical testing, could address fibrosis related diseases in the liver, kidney and lung.

(c) Vectus holds patents or patent applications over a library of other compounds which it believes provide potential candidates for other disease states where fibrosis or hypertension plays a role.

*2. The Accugen System (Accugen)*

Accugen is a platform, developed by Vectus' wholly owned subsidiary, Accugen Pty Limited, comprising reagents and software that quantitates qPCR reactions, i.e. it measures the amount of DNA or RNA in a sample. 

Vectus believes the Accugen system potentially offers a time, cost and accuracy benefit to more easily and precisely quantify PCR compared to currently available systems.

It is anticipated that VBS will list on the ASX during December 2015.

http://www.vectusbiosystems.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2020)

maybe this is up for a revival??


Placement offer​

*Clinical trial tests to prevent, treat and 
reverse fibrosis of organs*​

_Vectus Biosystems Limited is a drug discovery and development company based in North Ryde, Sydney. Using its platform technology, Vectus has constructed a library of more than 200 small molecules with varying degrees of anti-hypertensive and/or anti-fibrotic properties._
_
Fibrosis, the formation of excess fibrous connective tissue in an organ, plays a role in more than 40% of deaths worldwide. This figure includes different diseases affecting the heart, lungs, kidneys, and liver, among others. While current treatments only slow the progression of fibrosis, Vectus has demonstrated in animal models that its compounds can reverse the process, leading to the restoration of normal tissue architecture.

To-date, Vectus has identified drug targets with specific activity in the heart, kidneys, lungs, and liver.

The Company’s lead compound, VB0004, has potent anti-hypertensive properties, as well as anti-fibrotic activity in the heart and kidneys. Vectus also aims to develop candidates for the treatment of fibrotic liver diseases, including non-alcoholic steatohepatitis (NASH) as well as pulmonary fibrotic diseases.
_
_ Vectus Biosystems Limited holds patents around the Vasoactive Intestinal Peptide (VIP) and its fragments as a therapeutic candidate to treat cardiovascular fibrosis and systolic blood pressure._

*Purpose of Placement Offer: *
The funds will be used to complete the Phase I clinical trials for VB0004 that prevent and reverse fibrosis of organs, and for working capital, and advance the library of other drugs.

*Deal Overview: *
Vectus Biosystems Limited (VBS or the Company) is raising $6.5m via a placement of ordinary shares at $0.90 per share. The total number of shares offered will be 7.2m

*Placement Discount Offer: *
The current placement offer is set at a 10% discount off the current ASX share Price.

*Offer Conditions: *
*This placement offer is only open to Wholesale (Sophisticated Investors).

(*so, I'm thinking, this is being shopped around*)*

_Daily chart, since inception. Not much volume; bit of a recent rally and a spike on Aug Preliminary Report <__though this was more a _*Sign Of Life*_ statement __> _

*




*


----------

